# Hardware Store Badged Bikes.



## OldSkipTooth (May 6, 2016)

I was thinking how cool it would be if someone started a data base or collection of the names of hardware stores that put badges on their own  bikes and what brands they sold. Often you see a badge with scant info on the store or which bikes they sold. Maybe this is already being compiled?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2016)

'37 Colson badged Roadway for True Value Hardware stores.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 6, 2016)

I have a few fishing/camping collectibles from HSB&Co (which became True Value)
On the wall, though, I have a framed catalog page with a bike branded OVB.
They sold bikes as OVB (our very best)



Leader



and Rev-O-Noc (partner Conover spelled in reverse)




Pflueger trade reel (c. 1915) branded as Rev-O-Noc, and HSB&Co Diamond brand knife



I also have a set of Rev-O-Noc nesting camp cups

True Value trademark originated in 1932

ps, I'm not going to venture guessing bike makers, but if you find a fishing reel, I can tell you who made it...


----------



## 39zep (May 6, 2016)

Ridewell/ Joseph Woodwell Hardware Stores.


----------



## island schwinn (May 6, 2016)

Another ridewell.my 39 CWC.


----------



## Bentspokes (May 6, 2016)

My pre-war Schwinn DX has a WISCO Hardware badge.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 7, 2016)

36 Schwinn/Hibbard, beginning of the True Value brand.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 7, 2016)

For all the HSB&Co collectors, here is a good company timeline:
http://www.thckk.org/history/hsb.pdf

here' a Cruso brand headbadge found on the forum



http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/vintage-cruso-hsb-co-bicycle.10198/ 




and a better view found on another forum 


 
http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/h-s-b-co-cruso-now-what.56851/


----------



## bikeyard (May 7, 2016)

Tru-Test


----------



## rollfaster (May 7, 2016)

1924 mead built bicycle wearing a Shapleigh Hardware St. Louis, Mo. Rugby badge.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 7, 2016)

if knives get to play, I have a mint Shapleigh's Solingen pocket knife with buffalo horn scales


----------



## Balloontyre (May 7, 2016)

THOUSANDS of custom labeled badges.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-schwinn-with-beards-badge.90288/#post-569687


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2016)

Simmons Hardware off a 36-38 Colson


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-schwinn-with-beards-badge.90288/#post-569687




Growing up just 20 miles north of Evansville I couldn't resist. My son just picked it up for me today in Nashville. Ibelieve the bike is a '38 and may see about transforming it into a Motorbike. So if you have a tank, handlebars with mushroom button, or  Silver Ray with base let me know. V/r Shawn


----------



## Intense One (May 7, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (May 9, 2016)

Another found on line, OW Richardson & Son (Chicago sporting goods)


 


From what I can find, they sold several different bike models, Elite and models designated by a letter.  Definitely prewar.
This one is of particular interest to me, because they're one of six US companies I've been able to identify who (prewar) imported reels from JW Young & Sons of Redditch, a particular collecting bent for me.

Curious if any UK collectors have seen bike head badges from A&NCSL.(Army Navy Cooperative) - they definitely shipped bikes all over the world.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2016)

*



 *


----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2016)

*



 

 *


----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2016)




----------



## MrColumbia (May 10, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 5, 2016)

OldSkipTooth said:


> I was thinking how cool it would be if someone started a data base or collection of the names of hardware stores that put badges on their own  bikes and what brands they sold. Often you see a badge with scant info on the store or which bikes they sold. Maybe this is already being compiled?




*Bumpin' ...

Show them badgies ....... pul-eeeze .......
*
....... patric


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 5, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 315605





This one is way too cool.


----------



## vincev (Sep 5, 2016)

Everbest/Huffman and a Royal/Schwinn


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 6, 2016)

I owned a H.S.B. Red Streak Sold April, 2012
Timothy owns it since so I get to see it at CC rides.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 6, 2016)

Edwards & Crist...big motorcycle dealers.  Bike is maybe an Emblem.


----------



## ricobike (Sep 6, 2016)

Cussins & Fearn Company Buckeye badge on my Cleveland Welding Super.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Belknap is another.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 6, 2016)

no offense to guys posting those nice photos of loose hardware store badges (I think I'm one of them) - but I really like seeing them on bikes...


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 7, 2016)

This is my Schwinn Phantom with “Ace” badge.





These phantoms are known as the “Contract Schwinns”.

In 1924, uniting their Chicago-area hardware stores to increase buying power, Richard Hesse,
E. G. Lindquist, Frank Burke, & Oscar Fisher forged the beginning of ACE Hardware.

This is a 1938 Monark Built with ACE badge:



Monark with “ACE” badge:




And this is my Schwinn with “ACE" badge:



(when I bought this bike, the guy had sprayed the entire tube, including the badge with red
spray paint. I wanted to choke him.)

Schwinn also had contracts with others companies.
I have a Schwinn with B.F.Goodrich. badge.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 7, 2016)

vincev said:


> Everbest/Huffman and a Royal/SchwinnView attachment 357324 View attachment 357325 View attachment 357326 View attachment 357327



Royal was a,sporting goods shop in Washington state if I remember right 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 7, 2016)

2jakes said:


> This is my Schwinn Phantom with “Ace” badge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think the schwinn ACE was ACE Hardware sold from the shop....the reason I think this is because it still says Arnold schwinn made in Chicago on it as all the other hardware stores ect had badges without the Arnold schwinn stuff on it... my main reason for thinking this is because BF goodrich badges, prewar and early postwar say nothing schwinn on them. That was probably schwinns biggest account ....or I could be utterly wrong lol...ACE did start in Illinois so maybe it would be the same ...so maybe it was more of a local landmark ect badge like Pullman ect....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2016)

Here is some I have had that I don't know who sold them....


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 7, 2016)

F.6.I.,back in the teens,schwinn was buying up faltering motorcycle companies,and using the names for different lines of bikes,ace,excelsior, henderson,to name a couple.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 7, 2016)

Indian bought out Ace, so Schwinn was never affiliated with the Ace brand motorcycle.
Although when Ignaz released the Henderson brothers from their no compete clause,
William Henderson founded the Ace motorcycle company in Philadelphia, Pa.


----------



## Elginboy (Sep 7, 2016)

Simmon Banner Hardware Co.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 7, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I don't think the schwinn ACE was ACE Hardware sold from the shop....the reason I think this is because it still says Arnold schwinn made in Chicago on it as all the other hardware stores ect had badges without the Arnold schwinn stuff on it... my main reason for thinking this is because BF goodrich badges, prewar and early postwar say nothing schwinn on them. That was probably schwinns biggest account ....or I could be utterly wrong lol...ACE did start in Illinois so maybe it would be the same ...so maybe it was more of a local landmark ect badge like Pullman ect....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




You’re right.
I couldn’t say for fact that Chicago Schwinn made the Ace for the Ace  Hardware in Chicago.
I just happened to notice reading about the 1938 Monark Built Ace Hardware bicycles.
And perhaps there was a similarity with Schwinn doing the same.
Unless someone discovers some paperwork or invoices in an old filing desk, we’ll never know for sure.!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm about 150 miles s/sw of Chicago... In my memory of 1950s and 1960s Peoria, there was a large ACE hardware store, also, a Blue Star Auto store, on South Adams street...about 4-6 blocks from courthouse square. [This Ace hardware was not like today's Ace hardware stores]. On the main floor were table-top units with closed storage underneath, about 5-6 feet wide and 10 feet long; and, they were butted against each other lengthwise with aisles between each long row of tables. When I went there with my Dad, I was looking @ bikes, and the tables with bike accessories. Reflectors, mud flaps, mirrors, bells, horns, seats ,pedals, kickstands, streamers, fox tails, YOU Name It! They sold ACE badged bikes built by Schwinn and maybe by other manufactures, too... I had a friend, Danny B., who had a straight-bar 1952 Schwinn with ACE badge, from that store; and, when we visited his house, I often rode that bike. I haven't seen Danny since the mid-1960s. However, in the early 1990s Danny's Dad gave that bike to my retired Father, who was 'fixing-up bikes' for a missionary to give to needy children. It was a rusty mess, more so than my Dad desired to fix; but, because I had ridden that bike I traded Dad a bike easier to fix for that [schwinn] straight-bar... and I have it today. SORRY, no provenience or other paper proof.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank You. Your memory is good enough for me.

I remember that the Western Auto Store in my neighborhood sold the Western Flyer X-53.
I got one for Christmas in 1954. My mom & uncle put it on “layaway”.
The bike arrived in a huge carton unassembled.
What I would give to open up a BlueBird complete in a carton or for that matter, any brand....
all made in the USA.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2016)

This one is on my '38 Five Bar--the earliest Five Bar I have ever seen. Being a HD guy I love this badge. In 1911 Frank Mahowald started a Hardware store in Mankato, MN. By 1917 he carried a full line of sporting goods to include bicycles and Harley Davidson motorcycles.  If anyone has this badge with the paint still intact I would love to see it as I plan to restore this bike. This bike is house painted green and I think the green on the badge is the same as on the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2018)

Bump with some info from another thread on Delmar: Simmons Hardware Co. St Louis, MO.
Delmar is a St. Louis hardware store branded bike. I don't recall which hardware store, Shapleigh, Guarantee, etc, etc, but I had looked at a map last year of its former location and its property sat right along, you guessed it, Delmar Ave. in St. Louis. At the turn of the century St. Louis, MO was kind of the center of the universe for all things tools, toolmaking, die making, and so on because the tool steel that was produced by the nearby Granite City Steel in Granite City, IL was considered superior to almost all other mills in the United States. (Copied from a post back in 2013 by @Talewinds)


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Sep 20, 2018)

While not a hardware store, I've been collecting information on bikes sold through a store in Portland, OR... 'L.W. Keenan and Co'. I stumbled across the brand while looking at CL bikes. Went and checked it out (seller turned out to be CABE member)...and bought it. Then became so consumed by these Portland Oregon badged bikes, that I've bought pretty much anything I can that is related to it. So...here are my L.W. Keenan & Co bikes...

...the first, a Champion badged boys' Columbia (1941)...thank you Shawn 




...my 2nd aquisition, another Champion badged boys' '41 Columbia...the owner had no history on it...




...thirdly, a Champion badged girls' '42 Columbia...the owners' mother had gotten it before the attack on Pearl Harbor...




I got all three of the above off CL in ~6month window...haven't seen another hit CL here since (nearly 2 years ago).

I have a thread on RRB that archives what I've dug up and invites others to add to it (L.W. Keenan Champion branded bikes...Colson Heavy Service and ACE HIGH brands as well). That is how I was made aware of a L.W. Keenan badged Colson in the SF Bay area...a couple months later, I got it as well...




There was a very nice L.W. Keenan Heavy Service Colson here on the CABE a few years ago (before I started my decent into madness), had the aluminum fenders and chainguard...but, I believe it got parted out .

In addition to the ones I have (above)...there was a gentleman that did a drive by posting on my thread, stated his dad worked at L.W. Keenan bitd, and provided some pics of his sisters' bike...a Champion branded '42 Columbia lightweight...




Unfortunately, he didn't respond to my inquiries...just one post and gone.

Recently ANOTHER L.W. Keenan badged bike came out of nowhere on my thread, from a guy in Portland, of all places . This one was branded as an 'Ace High' and is on a CWC bike...




Jason


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Sep 20, 2018)

On my RRB thread, a member (also a member here) posted another Champion badge, wondering if it was related to the L.W. Keenan Champion...



...I don't think it is related to L.W. Keenan...oddly enough, the script is dead on to an Australian Champion brand, but I can't imagine what the connection would be.

I have a black/red CWC project without a badge...so, I picked up one of these off ebay...




Jason


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 20, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> This one is on my '38 Five Bar--the earliest Five Bar I have ever seen. Being a HD guy I love this badge. In 1911 Frank Mahowald started a Hardware store in Mankato, MN. By 1917 he carried a full line of sporting goods to include bicycles and Harley Davidson motorcycles.  If anyone has this badge with the paint still intact I would love to see it as I plan to restore this bike. This bike is house painted green and I think the green on the badge is the same as on the bike. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 358177View attachment 358178



 I have a photo of another style badge and a couple photos of badges with very little paint.


----------



## alecburns (Sep 21, 2018)

Off of my '41 Westfield.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks for the cool photos, I have those guys in a book I'm writing about Schwinn head badges. They sold Schwinn and Columbia also. I didn't have one of those photos. Too bad I couldn't get it without that times newspaper written across it. Thanks again, Barry 







alecburns said:


> Off of my '41 Westfield.
> View attachment 871993
> 
> View attachment 871992
> ...




Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 21, 2018)

alecburns said:


> Off of my '41 Westfield.
> View attachment 871993
> 
> View attachment 871992
> ...



I just got off the phone with the folks that own the photo of Pinnell's being torn down. Licensing in progress.


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Sep 27, 2018)

Forgot one that I have...also, not exactly a hardware store brand, but my understanding it was Pep Boys house brand...Derby.





Jason


----------



## dogdart (Sep 27, 2018)

Speedwell badged Schwinn from Logan Gregg Hardware in the North Side of my town..... Pittsburgh


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 7, 2018)

@ItIsWhatItIs

*Jason ... am diggin' that Ace High badge .....*

*Oh, Yeah ..... Daddy Like !!*

Thank you for displaying it.
..... patric


----------



## bikeyard (Oct 7, 2018)

bikeyard said:


> Tru-Test
> 
> View attachment 314082
> 
> View attachment 314083



Bought this bike back today


----------



## ItIsWhatItIs (Oct 8, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> @ItIsWhatItIs
> 
> *Jason ... am diggin' that Ace High badge .....*
> 
> ...



No problem...I'm just hoping the owner contacts me if he ever decides to part with it .


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 11, 2019)

Recently found this Tru-Test badge that was on a completely rusted out Monark made girls frame. I know Tru-Test had several badge designs over time, but haven’t seen this one before. Can anyone help date this?


----------



## hawkster19 (Feb 11, 2019)

Colson badged for Simmons Hardware in St. Louis. These Simmons batteries - which I assume are the originals - were still in the aluminum fender light.


----------



## dogdart (Nov 30, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> Recently found this Tru-Test badge that was on a completely rusted out Monark made girls frame. I know Tru-Test had several badge designs over time, but haven’t seen this one before. Can anyone help date this?
> 
> View attachment 947455



A little late on the reply , but just came across this thread again,  and it could use a bump



This Tru Test badge is 1941 Monark


----------



## srfndoc (Nov 30, 2020)

Here's my 36 Delmar badged Simmons Hardware Co. Colson straight bar:


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 1, 2020)

Richards & Conover Hardware Company of Kansas City, Blue Bird badge on a 1938 Schwinn built Ladies Roadster.


----------



## qjoshh (Apr 8, 2021)

vincev said:


> Everbest/Huffman and a Royal/SchwinnView attachment 357324 View attachment 357325 View attachment 357326 View attachment 357327



Where did you find the headlight for your EverBest?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 9, 2021)

DELMAR, Simmons Hardware Store
Enjoying beach rides since September 14, 2018


----------



## srfndoc (Apr 9, 2021)

Love me some Simmons Hardware Co. Colson's!


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 9, 2021)

Simmons Hardware Westminster


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 9, 2021)

1935 Shapleigh Hardware Rugby Streamline.


----------



## vincev (Apr 9, 2021)

qjoshh said:


> Where did you find the headlight for your EverBest?



came with the bike


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 20, 2022)

Let me throw this log on the fire and see if it burns


----------



## kccomet (Nov 20, 2022)

here's a couple


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 20, 2022)

Another ACE badged AS&Co.


----------



## mrg (Nov 20, 2022)

I don't know about other states but Western Auto stores in California where also hardware/department store.


----------

